# ADA Mini M - UK



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome rock work


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

This is beautiful, the hardscape is awesome!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Perfect execution.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

very nice tank. congrats; tanks that small are pretty hard to make look that good. 

i love the rock on the right, especially.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

it looks fantastic


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

I love this setup. I saw your last one and was excited to see another! The rockwork is very original.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Great tank. Whole lot of ADA stuff...pretty crazy!


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

wow great choice in stones. awesome scape too


----------



## koumchev (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing tank mate. Love the rock work and the flora choice. cant wait for furter updates.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great scape. Gotta love these mini m/solar mini setups.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

very well put together! thanks for sharing!


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks all. Its a bit full at the moment as it has some purple harlequins in while I re-scape my 90cm


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice to see it filled in.


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

some progress shots of the tank. Did another quick trim of the stems at the back and HC at the front.


ADA Mini M Nano Tank closeup by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


ADA Mini M Nano Tank front by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What camera are you using? Great photos.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

You guys are lucky over in the UK. I spent forever trying to find a decent online plant supplier. In the UK you can just order from the green machine or tropica.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Great tank though.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

that last shot looks very nice


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What camera are you using? Great photos.


Thanks. It's a canon 5d Mkii with 16-35L lens



CPDzeke said:


> You guys are lucky over in the UK. I spent forever trying to find a decent online plant supplier. In the UK you can just order from the green machine or tropica.


Yes we are very lucky in the uk in that regard. I'm quite luck as the green machine is only 25 miles away from my house so very easy to pop into 

I'm also doing a tank for tropica at the moment in my 90cm so had a nice delivery of plants direct from them before Christmas 


CPDzeke said:


> Great tank though.


Thanks muchly



Fat Guy said:


> that last shot looks very nice


Thanks


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looks awesome, about as clean and nice as it can get. I think some rotala butterfly would look great in there.


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

This tank is beautiful. Very inspirational!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

When I first saw your rock arrangement, I was "ehh, don't care for it". With the slope, stems and transition from HC to hairgrass, it just looks amazing. I love the upward movement in this tank. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. Your rockscape is sick! Very nice.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful scape, what color temp is your bulb?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Always have an appreciation for your work Stu, don't be a stranger here!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

I love the rock work.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> When I first saw your rock arrangement, I was "ehh, don't care for it". With the slope, stems and transition from HC to hairgrass, it just looks amazing. I love the upward movement in this tank. Absolutely gorgeous.


Felt the same way. 

Is your "plants to include" a complete flora list?


----------

